# Now thats what i call genetics



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

what a monster


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Not seen this before mate.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

What a beast, at 1.53 he has his bird or mum spotting for him lol.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

fvck me lol


----------



## Raptor (Feb 16, 2010)

Legend


----------



## Barker (Oct 1, 2009)

Does anyone else think his bi's look an odd shape in some of the later clips when hes preacher curling?


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

absolutely disgusting

talk about over doing it

i bet hardly any girls find that attractive and i bet he cant fight for ****

so whats the point in being that size

just looks stupid with no benefits


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Massevil said:


> absolutely disgusting
> 
> talk about over doing it
> 
> ...


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Barker said:


> Does anyone else think his bi's look an odd shape in some of the later clips when hes preacher curling?


yeh they look alien dont they


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Massevil said:


> absolutely disgusting
> 
> talk about over doing it
> 
> ...


WTF are you on about? You do know where you are posting, don't you????? This is UKM not Dyson hoovers ffs


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

hes not natty, he was found out ayear or 2 ago


----------



## will-uk (Apr 12, 2010)

Simply amazing


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Amazing all the same. That guy is a future mro IMO


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Massevil said:


> absolutely disgusting
> 
> talk about over doing it
> 
> ...


What has fighting got to do with being that size you ignorant dummy.

If he enjoys it leave him alone, he's not hurting anybody unless maybe it's your ego knowing you can or will never look like that so you make out he has a weakness like he is unable to fight.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

if you are that size you should be functional with it

he is just oversized and looks stupid

if i was that size i wouldnt want to be a bitch, if youre gonna be massive you should be able to fight imo, people will expect it of you

my ego hahaha u idiot, he looks DISGUSTING, he looked good at the start but after the 32 second mark thats where he just looks stupid, oversized and yeh just plain stupid really

big muscles no cardio, slow as hell, unattractive to the vast majority of the population

disgusting i think


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Massevil said:


> if you are that size you should be functional with it
> 
> he is just oversized and looks stupid
> 
> ...


You laugh at me talking about your ego?

You actually care that much about what people say.... that is your ego, it protects you from you realising how significant you actually are...generally speaking


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Massevil said:


> absolutely disgusting
> 
> talk about over doing it
> 
> ...


What a [email protected] , bet he gets more pu$$y in a night than you get in 2 lifetimes


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Massevil said:


> i
> 
> if i was that size i wouldnt want to be a bitch, if youre gonna be massive you should be able to fight imo, people will expect it of you


I haven't seen many full contact bouts on the Olympia stage!


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

this is my opinion you fools

he looks stupid

imagine him in a club, and someone starts fighting with him, 100% of the girls will think he is about to destroy whoever he is fighting and hulk smash them into the ground but when the skinny guy who is alot faster than him and doesnt tire after throwing a punch knocks him out, what an idiot he will look. if youre gonna be massive you should be able to fight, people expect it from you

What is the point of being that big ?

unfunctional unattractive unfit


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

JS72 said:


> I haven't seen many full contact bouts on the Olympia stage!


ahh but we dont see what happens backstage.... :wink:


----------



## cult (Nov 7, 2009)

Massevil said:


> absolutely disgusting
> 
> talk about over doing it
> 
> ...


I think yove poped into the wrong forum cara,lol. That guy would pull anyones head of if he got the hold of them and he is a future MRO champion IMO. I'd love to have what he has in muscle every day of the week,lol.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

JS72 said:


> I haven't seen many full contact bouts on the Olympia stage!


lol yea.

He can probably fight as good as anyone his age with limited fight experience.

I don't get what that guy's post was on about, he sounded younger than I.

Tough, hardened men do not run this country.

They use tough, hardened men as cannon fodder in wars to benefit their agenda.

If you get me


----------



## Pancake (Oct 24, 2010)

I think that fighting is disgusting.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

are you a female ?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

lol why should he be able to fight just because he has his body the way he wants it, it is his hobby/life

yeah his "genetics" are awesome


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Massevil said:


> if you are that size you should be functional with it
> 
> he is just oversized and looks stupid
> 
> ...


your on a bodybuilding website you [email protected], and what you saying "no cardio", how the fcuk do you know!!


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

cultivator said:


> I think yove poped into the wrong forum cara,lol. That guy would pull anyones head of if he got the hold of them and he is a future MRO champion IMO. I'd love to have what he has in muscle every day of the week,lol.


he most certainly would not

he wont be able to fight for **** i absolutely guarantee it

you know who mariuz pudianowski is dont you ?

maybe you should check out his mma fights

and that is the worlds strongest man, not just some bodybuilder

the kid would die


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Massevil said:


> this is my opinion you fools
> 
> he looks stupid
> 
> ...


Yes it's ok, I do not dislike you in anyway.

But I still don't get it.

He has ambitions of becoming a successful bodybuilder and is doing what he has to do to get to that size which is needed as his sport of choice is bodybuilding.

This always happens on a forum needless debates like this etc.... Doesn't mean you are a bad guy or myself, we just differ in perspective.

OK.

Sorry to sound patronising I am trying to be mature lol

You think that in a club he needs as much cardio as a UFC fighter to stand a chance of beating a guy?

First off, if he was in that siuation it is unlikely to be a one on one.

Secondly the doorman would be all over it in a second most likely.

Finally, most guys that are tough/good fighter do not go looking for trouble and wanting to beat everyone up, so more likely he would come up against someone who is ****ed up, off balance and physically weaker than him, and who is to say that a ****ed up chav's cardio is better than his.


----------



## keano (Feb 9, 2006)

Do you think this is bloddy fight club mate ?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Massevil said:


> if you are that size you should be functional with it
> 
> he is just oversized and looks stupid
> 
> ...


Kiss my ass. Do you even know what bodybuilding IS?? It's not about being 'hench enuff to kick heads in daan the alleywayz innit", it's (often) competitive aesthetics.

SH!T...


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

Jack92 said:


> your on a bodybuilding website you [email protected], and what you saying "no cardio", how the fcuk do you know!!


i know where i am thanks, it doesnt mean i have to like the oversize overgrown mess of a body that guy has

and its clear as day he has no cardio look at the size of him, are you retarded ?


----------



## MrLong (Jun 26, 2011)

Massevil - hes a bodybuilder, why would he want to fight? Im sure if he wanted to he would train for it, but he doesnt....


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

yeh i know what you mean i duno why i said that

its just the thing that if you are going to be that big i think you should be able to fight aswel

must just be me.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

with the power in those arms i would not like to get punched by him, he only has to connect with you once.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Im all for functional strength and conditioning so I get where your coming from on that front, however if his goal is bodybuilding/powerlifting and wants to partake in the various meets then surely what he has achieved is functional and useful.

Fighting is disgusting as stated above, again I prefer defense and defend myself and family when absolutely necessary. Most people judge books by there cover so they will take one look at that guy and think twice before starting on him, so again his size has proved functional again.

Regardless of gear or genetics it still takes an immense amount of discipline and determination to build/maintain and partake in meets, I take my hat off to him and the rest of you on this forum that do it.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Massevil said:


> yeh i know what you mean i duno why i said that
> 
> its just the thing that if you are going to be that big i think you should be able to fight aswel
> 
> must just be me.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


But why, how many fights do you get into in a day?


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

Massevil said:


> yeh i know what you mean i duno why i said that
> 
> its just the thing that if you are going to be that big i think you should be able to fight aswel
> 
> must just be me.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


a bit like having a american muscle car with a 1.0 ltr engine LOL


----------



## ryda (May 31, 2010)

thats just ****ed! am jealous


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Massevil said:


> this is my opinion you fools
> 
> he looks stupid
> 
> ...


What age are you mate?-if you think that women are impressed by guys going round smashing other peoples faces in you've got alot to learn.End of the day its your opinion but remember that this is primarily a BB'ing site.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm pretty sure heavy sets of squats are more than enough cardio to deal with the likes of you lol.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Massevil said:


> i know where i am thanks, it doesnt mean i have to like the oversize overgrown mess of a body that guy has
> 
> and its clear as day he has no cardio look at the size of him, are you retarded ?


so your saying that all top bodybuilders that are as big as him dont do cardio??!?


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

husky said:


> What age are you mate?-if you think that women are impressed by guys going round smashing other peoples faces in you've got alot to learn.End of the day its your opinion but remember that this is primarily a BB'ing site.


I swear this kids about 15.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Im all for functional strength and conditioning so I get where your coming from on that front, however if his goal is bodybuilding/powerlifting and wants to partake in the various meets then surely what he has achieved is functional and useful.
> 
> Fighting is disgusting as stated above, again I prefer defense and defend myself and family when absolutely necessary. Most people judge books by there cover so they will take one look at that guy and think twice before starting on him, so again his size has proved functional again.
> 
> Regardless of gear or genetics it still takes an immense amount of discipline and determination to build/maintain and partake in meets, I take my hat off to him and the rest of you on this forum that do it.


yeh i understand that and youre right that is an insane amount of effort and work he has put in there to achieve what he has

but imo its wasted, he looks silly has no cardio unattractive, not functional, just big and bloated

but yeh he has achieved something very hard to do im not denying it but i just think its horrid and useless to be honest

to all the people who think this bodybuilder can fight

here is the worlds strongest man fighting

he turns purple, oversized muscles are useless


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Massevil said:


> this is my opinion you fools
> 
> he looks stupid
> 
> ...


And how do you know he cant fight? Have you fought him?


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

husky said:


> What age are you mate?-if you think that women are impressed by guys going round smashing other peoples faces in you've got alot to learn.End of the day its your opinion but remember that this is primarily a BB'ing site.


that is not what i said atall though is it

if your going to quote me atleast get it right

i never said it would impress them

i said, they will all be watching, as they do when a fight starts, and they will all expect the big massive muscled guy to win the fight, and when he gets knocked out they will all think wow how pathetic

no they wont be impressed by the guy knocking him out they will be thinking what a joke the big oversized roid head is


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Mate, you're seem to miss the point. You're the only who thinks a bodybuilder has to be able to fight. Bullsh!t. I think all fighters should be able to deadlift 250kg. What's the point in being able to fight if you can't move any heavy weight?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Funny how some folk think mass monsters must walk, like a cat with smartie tubes over it's legs* :lol:

*stolen joke from Jimmy Carr


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

slunkeh said:


> And how do you know he cant fight? Have you fought him?


see the above video

big muscles are a BIG hiderance

he probably can fight

for about 10 seconds before he gets tired, and im sure you can see his punches coming from a mile away

this is getting silly now

get over it people


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

turn it back to you mate-lets see silva or the other MMA fighters go do a lorry pull-everyone knows thats what really impressess women


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

slunkeh said:


> *And how do you know he cant fight? Have you fought him?*


Exactly, I mean, I used to think like he did a while ago.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

husky said:


> turn it back to you mate-lets see silva or the other MMA fighters go do a lorry pull-everyone knows thats what really impressess women


i bet he couldnt pull a lorry either

if he was a strongman fair doos i would be impressed by him, that is achieving something

but being a bodybuilder alone is pathetic imo

big muscles, no cardio

for what

what is the point in that


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Massevil - why are you saying he doesnt do cardio? are you saying bodybuilders of his size dont do cardio?


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

I'm going to hazard a guess and say this guy's been taking mma classes down at his local leisure and now thinks he's the next iceman :lol:


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Massevil said:


> see the above video
> 
> big muscles are a BIG hiderance
> 
> ...


I train a a Body builder in MMA, I know bodybuilders who are very good at MMA


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> Mate, you're seem to miss the point. You're the only who thinks a bodybuilder has to be able to fight. Bullsh!t. I think all fighters should be able to deadlift 250kg. What's the point in being able to fight if you can't move any heavy weight?


fighters can lift heavy weight .........

they are smart with it though, they do it so they have real strength that they can use in real life situations


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

about as much of a point as your Marius vs Silva link to support your opinion.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

At the end of the day he could just pull out a gun and blow the guys brains out.

Then what?


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

Lloyd DA said:


> I'm going to hazard a guess and say this guy's been taking mma classes down at his local leisure and now thinks he's the next iceman :lol:


haha!

nah its not that, its juyst my opinion on these oversized guys, i think its stupid looking and totally useless, there is literally no point in it


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Lloyd DA said:


> I'm going to hazard a guess and say this guy's been taking mma classes down at his local leisure and now thinks he's the next iceman :lol:


Aye with the glass chin


----------



## Guest (Aug 8, 2011)

Bugger


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

husky said:


> about as much of a point as your Marius vs Silva link to support your opinion.


it supports it perfectly


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Massevil said:


> fighters can lift heavy weight .........
> 
> they are smart with it though, they do it so they have real strength that they can use in real life situations


HEavy to you, yeah.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Massevil said:


> fighters can lift heavy weight .........
> 
> they are smart with it though, they do it so they have real strength that they can use in real life situations


So you think an MMA fight trians in MMA to have real strength to use in real like situations?

If someone pulls a knife, bottle or rarely a gun and has 10 of his mates with him, how in the **** is a fist fight going to help.


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

Massevil said:


> it supports it perfectly


aye you keep thinking that jnr


----------



## bigpit (Dec 2, 2009)

Readyandwaiting said:


> At the end of the day he could just pull out a gun and blow the guys brains out.
> 
> Then what?


yeah,but maybe the small guy would be faster on the draw.... then what?eh?eh? :lol:


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

haha what are you talking about atall ?


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Massevil said:


> yeh i understand that and youre right that is an insane amount of effort and work he has put in there to achieve what he has
> 
> but imo its wasted, he looks silly has no cardio unattractive, not functional, just big and bloated
> 
> ...


Not 100% wasted because what he achieved is relavent to his goals ie bodybuilding etc, if he got to that size than sat around doing nothing and watched it go to waste then yes it would be a waste. He isnt as far as I know wanting to get into MMA fights or run endurance marathons so therefor he doesnt feel the need to train that way 

At the end of the day it shouldnt bother you too much, because you are in a position to sculpt your body and mind in away that suits your values/beliefs and goals :-D


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> So you think an MMA fight trians in MMA to have real strength to use in real like situations?
> 
> If someone pulls a knife, bottle or rarely a gun and has 10 of his mates with him, how in the **** is a fist fight going to help.


haha what are you talking about atall


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Massevil said:


> haha!
> 
> nah its not that, its juyst my opinion on these oversized guys, i think its stupid looking and totally useless, there is literally no point in it


What's the point in training everyday just to cuddle another half naked man in a cage?

It's all subjective, opinions are what separate us ... and of course genetics.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

husky said:


> aye you keep thinking that jnr


explain how it doesnt then


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

its called aesthetic apreciation you dumb cvnt


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Readyandwaiting said:


> So you think an MMA fight trians in MMA to have real strength to use in real like situations?
> 
> If someone pulls a knife, bottle or rarely a gun and has 10 of his mates with him, how in the **** is a fist fight going to help.


I mean the possibilities are endless.

Typically your local meathead roider hasn't got great cardio.

But biting, gouging, squeezing etc.. is not banned in the 'street'

oh **** this shhiiit now, the POSSIBILITIES ARE ENDLESS.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

Lloyd DA said:


> What's the point in training everyday just to cuddle another half naked man in a cage?
> 
> It's all subjective, opinions are what separate us ... and of course genetics.


ignorance


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

yeah but you have to think how long both of those have been fighting for, and also the fact that fighting wasnt his original choice of sport and has spent most of his life working for bodybuilding and worlds strongest man etc...where as i expect the fighter has been fighting for a few years and has more experiance


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Massevil said:


> absolutely disgusting
> 
> talk about over doing it
> 
> ...


Stupid ridiculous post...

Kop for some red ones.


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Massevil said:


> ignorance


Irony


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

Jack92 said:


> its called aesthetic apreciation you dumb cvnt


grow up you child

look at you spitting your dummy out because someone has a different opinion than you

laughable

there is nothing nice about that body in my opinion as i have said from the start

build a bridge and get over it


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> Stupid ridiculous post...
> 
> Kop for some red ones.


how about pointing out what part of that post was untrue instead of being a baby and negging me on the internet

how old are you 5 ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Massevil said:


> how about pointing out what part of that post was untrue instead of being a baby and negging me on the internet
> 
> how old are you 5 ?


LMFAO PMSL


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

who cares if he cant fight??

This is U.K muscle not an MMA forum.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

phoenix1980 said:


> Not 100% wasted because what he achieved is relavent to his goals ie bodybuilding etc, if he got to that size than sat around doing nothing and watched it go to waste then yes it would be a waste. He isnt as far as I know wanting to get into MMA fights or run endurance marathons so therefor he doesnt feel the need to train that way
> 
> At the end of the day it shouldnt bother you too much, because you are in a position to sculpt your body and mind in away that suits your values/beliefs and goals :-D


yeh i agree with you

i said on like page 2 its impressive what he has done

but i think it looks horrid and bla bla bla

and everyone starts crying because i dont agree that he looks good

GRIPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPPP PEOPLE GET ONE


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Oi Badass, where did you get that picture of my missus from? :cursing:


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Massevil said:


> grow up you child
> 
> look at you spitting your dummy out because someone has a different opinion than you
> 
> ...


NO YOU DID NOT GIVE AN OPINION...

You gave a slagging..

THIS is a BODYBUILDING forum not an " I dont like big muscles forum"

Oh and re the women thing, it shows what an ignorant un educated bell end you are because believe me these fella's get some beautiful women throwing themselves at them

Go join Toy-r-us.com and stop being a pr**k.


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Massevil is currently beating himself off over the fact he has turned this whole thread into his personal troll debate.

Don't give him any more for the w4nk bank!

P1sses me right off when someone decides to derail a thread and slip under the troll-radar.

Just ignore his ridiculous comments and he will disappear!


----------



## Must_Be_HBFS (Jun 21, 2011)

I think someone in this thread understands that different sports/hobbies have different goals.

What's the point being 300lbs if you can't fight..

what's the point being able to fight if you can't kick a ball...

what's the point being able to kick a ball of you can't pull a truck...

What's the point being able to pull a truck if you can't cycle 3 and a half thousand miles...

what's the point being able to cycle 3 and a half thousand miles if you can't race a car round a tar mac'd track...

what's the point being able to race a car round a tar mac'd track if you can't race a car through the forrest in the pishing rain...


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I cant believe ye are allowing this troll to wind ye up. If this person isnt here in support and respectful admiration of a quality BB'er with obvious potential then they've definitely not got the point of this site 'AT ALL' and must only be here to stir the pot and not be of anyuse to anyone with negative pointles comments. BAN??? Anyone to second/third this??


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

what's the point of..... having a penis yet getting to vagina?


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> NO YOU DID NOT GIVE AN OPINION...
> 
> You gave a slagging..
> 
> ...


I think you will find that was an opinion what i give

it was just a negative one

and it was about someone who isnt on here

i dont see why everyone leaps to his defence omg omg omg its called aesthetic appreciation you MUST love it or youre not one us!!!!!

i dont like how he looks it looks disgusting in my opinion that is all i said

freedom of speech

then the bandwagon forms and here we are..........


----------



## sam2012 (Mar 28, 2009)

Tassotti said:


> Oi Badass, where did you get that picture of my missus from? :cursing:


She told me she was single?????  but dont worry mate, theres enough of her to go round :clap:


----------



## cas (Jan 9, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> I cant believe ye are allowing this troll to wind ye up. If this person isnt here in support and respectful admiration of a quality BB'er with obvious potential then they've definitely not got the point of this site 'AT ALL' and must only be here to stir the pot and not be of anyuse to anyone with negative pointles comments. BAN??? Anyone to second/third this??


i dont think it is reasonable to ban someone who shares a different view on how the body should look, i think arnie and surge nubret looks better than ronnie and jay, does that mean i should be banned? i hope not


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

Must_Be_HBFS said:


> I think someone in this thread understands that different sports/hobbies have different goals.
> 
> What's the point being 300lbs if you can't fight..
> 
> ...


incorrect

i understand it, i said on page two he has achieved something very hard to do

yeh so well done to him

the thing with fighting came from, being that size you expect people to be able to fight, i do anyway

thats all


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Massevil said:


> I think you will find that was an opinion what i give
> 
> it was just a negative one
> 
> ...


----------



## 12 gauge (Jul 16, 2011)

Massevil said:


> but imo its wasted


Your opinion counts for very little



> he looks silly has no cardio unattractive, not functional, just big and bloated


Again most of this is just your irrelevant opinion, he might look silly to you but others appreciate his physique, you try squatting 200+kg for reps and then tell me about who doesn't have cardio, he is training for the stage not for MMA so he is very functional for his intended goal.



> but yeh he has achieved something very hard to do im not denying it but i just think its horrid and useless to be honest


You've already stated that multiple times, and considering this is a bodybuilding forum I'm sure you'll understand why most people here think your a **** for repeatedly expressing your view.



> to all the people who think this bodybuilder can fight


You might think he cant fight but there is no way of knowing for sure, just as big muscles don't make someone good at fighting they also dont make someone crap at fighting either.



> here is the worlds strongest man fighting
> 
> he turns purple, oversized muscles are useless


Consider the fact that he had no previous experience and it seems to me he had no training either now consider the fact that he was given a chance to fight the former heavyweight champ due solely to the fact that he was the worlds strongest man, now that's saying something.I can guarantee you this, if Pudzianowsi were to train for MMA he would due to his muscles and strength be able to achieve in less than one year of training what many MMA fighters cannot in many years. If he dedicated himself to MMA he could be a world class fighter in a couple of years.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

yea don't ban him he has entertainment to unleassshhh on this forum.

Things are just getting naughty


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Massevil said:


> I think you will find that was an opinion what i give
> 
> it was just a negative one
> 
> ...


Yup but there is a good and bad way of getting your point across. You could have just said yup awesome takes alot of work well done blah blah blah but personally it does nothing for me and I wont be getting to that size. However if you had done that then I wouldnt have been able to laugh so much whilst reading this thread so im torn lol.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

its other peoples problem though

my opinion is he actually looks disgusting so thats what i said

other people dont seem to be able to accept that someone could think that

and got all wound up

i could understand it if it was peoples mate on here

but no one even knows him and everyone has a massiv bitch fit because i dont think some random guys body looks good

how sad


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Massevil said:


> *absolutely disgusting*
> 
> *
> *
> ...


Point 1 ; In your opinion disgusting, fine HOW EVER quite a few on here strive to look "disgusting"

Point 2 ; Totally RIDICULOUS point..... what is the point of ANYTHING in sport ?

Point 3 ; AGAIN your opinion but what benefits would you get from being a fat slob with no goals or aims in life ?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> yea don't ban him he has entertainment to unleassshhh on this forum.
> 
> Things are just getting naughty


Ban...what he wants is you/us to debate/argue with him...the best way to deal with trolls is to not debate at all and just ban. He will go on with this forever like a spoiled child..it has nothing to do with any of the rest of us being wrong or right. Ban...this is a strength/BB site not a debating site.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Milky said:


> Point 1 ; In your opinion disgusting, fine HOW EVER quite a few on here strive to look "disgusting"
> 
> Point 2 ; Totally RIDICULOUS point..... what is the point of ANYTHING in sport ?
> 
> Point 3 ; AGAIN your opinion but *what benefits would you get from being a fat slob with no goals or aims in life* ?


he can go out get smashed on 10 pints of stella and 'fight' like the whole world is supposed to be able to apparently


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

point 1: fair enough

point 2: there are very few worthwhile sports to be honest, fighting is one, strength is another, things like football etc are pointless but obviously are done for the extreme money, bodybuilding doesnt have big money in it? what are you achieving here, apart from unhealthy amounts of mass to be bigger than other people

point 3: well maybe you can tell me the benefits of him being that size ?


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Ban...what he wants is you/us to debate/argue with him...the best way to deal with trolls is to not debate at all and just ban. He will go on with this forever like a spoiled child..it has nothing to do with any of the rest of us being wrong or right. Ban...this is a strength/BB site not a debating site.


I have felt the wrath of the ban myself many years ago, it was a dark day not only for myself but for bodybuilding forums in general.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Ban...what he wants is you/us to debate/argue with him...the best way to deal with trolls is to not debate at all and just ban. He will go on with this forever like a spoiled child..it has nothing to do with any of the rest of us being wrong or right. Ban...this is a strength/BB site not a debating site.


do you understand what general conversation means you simpleton ?

youre the baby here, someone has a different opinion than you and you want to get rid of them, thats exactly how nazi germany got started lol

and yeh i will continue replying aslong as others keep trying to "attack me"

if everyone else shuts up im more than happy to


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Massevil said:


> its other peoples problem though
> 
> my opinion is he actually looks disgusting so thats what i said
> 
> ...


because you dumba$$, most people on this forum aspire to have physiques like his, and a few people on here may be close-ish, so when you say he looks disgusting, many people, including myself may take that offensively.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

joshnow said:


> genetically he is lacking height to compete with the best, he is way too short to be a open olympia top 5 contender.


confirmation the guy has wasted his life

ill break it to him gently


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Massevil said:


> point 1: fair enough
> 
> point 2: *there are very few worthwhile sports to be honest, fighting is one,* strength is another, things like football etc are pointless but obviously are done for the extreme money, bodybuilding doesnt have big money in it? what are you achieving here, apart from unhealthy amounts of mass to be bigger than other people
> 
> point 3: well maybe you can tell me the benefits of him being that size ?


Now this l do need explaining ?

Please tell me how risking or causing physical injury is worth while ?

The benefits of his training not so much his size which is a side effect of hard work and discipline are a healthy outlook on life, a structure, benefits to his job possibly and a mindset of a winner IMO


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Massevil said:


> point 2: there are very few worthwhile sports to be honest, fighting is one, strength is another, things like football etc are pointless but obviously are done for the extreme money, bodybuilding doesnt have big money in it? what are you achieving here, apart from unhealthy amounts of mass to be bigger than other people


Why is fighting a worthwhile sport, please explain


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

Jack92 said:


> because you dumba$$, most people on this forum aspire to have physiques like his, and a few people on here may be close-ish, so when you say he looks disgusting, many people, including myself may take that offensively.


yes thats a fair enough point and i didnt think of that before

but neither did you to be fair, you just seen milky said that and now you have deiced to say it aswel

but you should get a thicker skin, its different strokes for different folks, when you add 30lbs of muscle onto a body what doesnt need or want it and get to that freaky size then youre going to get people who think it is disgusting, thats just life


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

...


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Massevil said:


> I think you will find that was an opinion what i give
> 
> it was just a negative one
> 
> ...


IT's not the opinion that wound people up, it's the fact you tried to back up your opinion by saying he couldn't fight. When we all know, you included, that that has nothing to do with it at al and you were just looking for a reason to slate the bloke.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

I don't like the idea of banning people willy nilly and theres nothing wrong with sincere debate R.A.W. but I can spot a troll a mile away...and guess what?


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

JS72 said:


> Why is fighting a worthwhile sport, please explain


Because its been around since the dawn of man

its in our blood to fight

its what all sports are about deep down, kicking the other persons ****. Like football who gives a **** if they can kick a ball in a net they just want to win so they can say YEHH WE WIN WE BEAT YOU ! but really who cares if you can kick a ball into a net better than me, i can still kick your **** if it comes down to it and thats what all sports come down to, beating the other guy

being the best fighter in the world is one of the greatest accomplishments in the world


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> IT's not the opinion that wound people up, it's the fact you tried to back up your opinion by saying he couldn't fight. When we all know, you included, that that has nothing to do with it at al and you were just looking for a reason to slate the bloke.


 i know it has nothing to do with it ffs

i admitted i shouldnt of said that pages back

but retards like you keep bringing it back up

ive already explained, IN MY OPINION IF SOMEONE IS GOING TO HUGE LIKE THAT I WOULD EXPECT THEM TO BE ABLE TO FIGHT

MY OPINION

thats all


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

mixerD1 said:


> I don't like the idea of banning people willy nilly and theres nothing wrong with sincere debate R.A.W. but I can spot a troll a mile away...and guess what?


I honestly think many people just enjoy a good worthless argument for some reason.

This debate is going round and round in cicrcles and is about nothing of any importance to the thread from which it was spawned.

This is now an official troll thread.

Well done uk-mucle.


----------



## expletive (Sep 12, 2011)

Massevil said:


> Because its been around since the dawn of man
> 
> its in our blood to fight
> 
> ...


Personally I think any sport as about realising your own goals, the challenge is not "kicking someones ass" but self progression and being all you can be, achieving beyond what you thought possible.


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Massevil said:


> incorrect
> 
> i understand it, i said on page two he has achieved something very hard to do
> 
> ...


That's just it. No one else does. It's only *you* who would expect someone that big to be able to fight. The rest of the world are smart enough to realise otherwise.


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Massevil said:


> Because its been around since the dawn of man
> 
> its in our blood to fight
> 
> ...


tren maybe....? all this aggression cant be good for you blood pressure flower, you need to talk?


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

That is pretty amazing.. No doubt he's worked hard to get to where he is.. I just hope his health isn't paying the price.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

engllishboy said:


> That's just it. No one else does. It's only *you* who would expect someone that big to be able to fight. The rest of the world are smart enough to realise otherwise.


that is what i have being saying from the start you complete and utter downsyndrome baby

ALL THIS IS SIMPLY MY OPINION

so why are people getting so bent out of shape about it


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Beans said:


> That is pretty amazing.. No doubt he's worked hard to get to where he is.. I just hope his health isn't paying the price.


I appreciate your comment but it's null and void. This thread is now under troll control.

Unless you have some insight into the guy's fighting ability or how well he can take a bottle to the face please keep your comments to yourself.


----------



## Jack92 (Aug 23, 2010)

Massevil said:


> yes thats a fair enough point and i didnt think of that before
> 
> but neither did you to be fair, you just seen milky said that and now you have deiced to say it aswel
> 
> but you should get a thicker skin, its different strokes for different folks, when you add 30lbs of muscle onto a body what doesnt need or want it and get to that freaky size then youre going to get people who think it is disgusting, thats just life


i cant be bothered anymore, you are literally to stupid to argue with


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

Massevil said:


> Because its been around since the dawn of man
> 
> its in our blood to fight
> 
> ...


In your opinion....

In my opinion it counts for nothing, l will use Muhamid Ali as an example...


----------



## madmuscles (Mar 10, 2011)

Just got hold of alexy lesukov's daily diet.

5am-500kgs of whey 1 gallon of testosterone 4 esters, 100 dbols

7am-train-Pulling a train

9am-300 eggs 2 10kgs bags of rice, a bucket of brocolli.

11am-A spit roasted buffalo, a hammock of pasta.

1pm-Train, bench pressing cessna light aircraft

3pm-2 bull sharks, a large sports holdall full of poatatoes

5pm-Several medium sheep and a bath full of cous cous

7-pm 1 gallon of tren, 100 oxys

9pm-A pallet full of yams, a large cage full of chickens

11pm- A small petrol tanker full of milk

1pm-Spar with Chuck Norris and Technoviking

3am-sleep.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

haha or not that post you quoted is full of fact and there is not one single stupid thing in there

you have probably just realised i am right


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Jack92 said:


> i cant be bothered anymore, you are literally to stupid to argue with


No hes not..hes a troll..its what they do, argue and wind everyone up aimlessly.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

ye i hate big muscle men too, they disgust me with their, road map vascularity oh, their christmas tree formation in their back ohhhh, their strirated glutes ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh ahhhhhhhhh excuse me second.

Where the **** is the clean ex when you need them


----------



## miller25 (Apr 22, 2007)

He has done well too get that size, I respect what he has done, but I don't like his look and nor do I think he is the future, looks ugly to me. I still prefer the Anrie style look. I think body builders these days are starting to cross the thin line between steroid use and steroid abuse.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Massevil said:


> that is what i have being saying from the start you complete and utter downsyndrome baby
> 
> ALL THIS IS SIMPLY MY OPINION
> 
> so why are people getting so bent out of shape about it


Because your posts are bollox. You *assume *a big guy can't fight because of your preconceived ideas. You hit a BB forum with crap, this is a niche sport dude, there's plenty of folk putting up with crappy comments in real life because others (like you) throw insults without thinking.

Not everyone here is just after *MASS* alone, but some are. We think it looks dynamite. You don't, fine. Bye.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I can understand not liking his appearance but wtf has fighting got to do with anything? :lol:

Not everyone expects to fight or looks for it so why would you not do something, just in case it made you a worse fighter?

Most people think the ones starting the fight is a cvnt anyway.

Also I'm guessing the example you give is Mariuscz? Can't be bothered to look but I'd like to see someone without extreme fighting training beat him with no weapons in a bar fight


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

Milky said:


> In your opinion....
> 
> In my opinion it counts for nothing, l will use Muhamid Ali as an example...


for the millionth time yes of course its my opinion, thats what ive been saying from the start

im not saying its fact, im not saying my opinion counts more than any one elses, it is just simply my opinion

you use mohammad ali as an example lol

so what if hes got parkinsons now who cares ? seriously the guy is like 80 years old, the thing about life is enjoying it while your young being old who gives a ****

when ali was young he was considered the best boxer ever as much pussy as he could handle fighting infromt of millions meeting presidents going all over the world with more money than he could spend.

Im certain if you said ali heres a time machine you can go back and live again with a normal joes life have 2 kids get a mortgage get a car on finiance maybe have a holiday once or twice a year if your lucky but you can grow old gracefully

or they said you can be heavyweight champ of the world, known throughout the world multi millionaire lived and respected by all but, when youre an old man, when you cant do **** anyway, youre gonna get parkinsons

what do you think he would choose ?

who gives a **** when youre old, life is about living while youre young and fresh and he has had a better life than anyone on here by a million miles


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Massevil theres only one real fight thats worth fighting in my opinion and thats on the battlefield that is our minds. Day in and day out we are all bombard with so much **** some of it is even self inflicted but it takes a man to pick himself up dust himself off and carry on the fight to provide for himself and his family, I include women in all that too there just as much affected as we are. Glorify yourself in lifes battle through decent actions, humilty, doing unto others as you'd have done onto yourself or something like that amongst other things.

You get the picture it may be boring and 9 times out of 10 you dont get any credit for it unlike fighting against another man you beat something up and there will always be people impressed by it which inturn fuels your ego blinding you to the real fight and increasing your dillusions :-D When I say your ego and blinding you im talking in general not specifically about you :-D


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

anabolik said:


> I appreciate your comment but it's null and void. This thread is now under troll control.
> 
> Unless you have some insight into the guy's fighting ability or how well he can take a bottle to the face please keep your comments to yourself.


Your not really helping things by posting comments like that though are you.. In my book, your no better than the morons posting the useless, nonsensical posts..


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

im not talking about randomly beating people up

im saying fighting is one of the only real worthwhile sports

bodybuilding is not


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Somebody lock this bull shat. In all fairness to Massevil (odd name) he's said something that's gotten right out of hand, it's little more than a slanging match now.

Or, keep it open for giggles. :lol:


----------



## anabolik (Aug 19, 2010)

Beans said:


> Your not really helping things by posting comments like that though are you.. In my book, your no better than the morons posting the useless, nonsensical posts..


Are you helping things by replying to my post? Is anyone here helping things any more?

This thread is already dead. Thanks to Massevil and all uk-muscle members who played right into his hands.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mountain out of a molehill this thread.

The guys done amazing to get his body that size and to that condition(cardio), I admire his dedication and obvious passion for the sport, but personally would not like to be that size, finding jeans to fit would be a nightmare!


----------



## engllishboy (Nov 1, 2007)

Massevil said:


> im not talking about randomly beating people up
> 
> im saying fighting is one of the only real worthwhile sports
> 
> bodybuilding is not


Why though?


----------



## MNR (Jun 2, 2011)

Monster


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

anabolik said:


> Are you helping things by replying to my post? Is anyone here helping things any more?
> 
> This thread is already dead. Thanks to Massevil and all uk-muscle members who played right into his hands.


I agree it would have been better to ignor him altogether.. But unfortunately that didn't happen.. This will die out soon, as soon as people realise you can't argue with idiocy..


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

yeh i think thats why no one has bothered arguing with you mate

us lot are smarter than you think


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

anabolik said:


> Are you helping things by replying to my post? Is anyone here helping things any more?
> 
> This thread is already dead. Thanks to Massevil and all uk-muscle members who played right into his hands.


haha

you seem proppa upset ha!

if youre so sure its troll thread leave it be

but no, you keep coming back and replying

if anyone has been trolled here its you and you alone


----------



## KRSOne (Jul 31, 2011)

Massevil said:


> if you are that size you should be functional with it
> 
> he is just oversized and looks stupid
> 
> ...


congratulations on becoming one of the most ignorant members of uk muscle. Alexy has already won the Arnold Classic, at the age of 22/23? he is smashing his goals, and its obv what he wants. whats stopping him from saying you are a puny little [email protected] who needs to gain muscle because no one wants to be a skinny rat?

No cardio? you are obv stupid. look at his conditioning...to me that strikes me as someone who is dedicated to cardio and diet

Slow and cant move about?





 -This is kai greene at 300lbs +, and he is clearly mobile, especially during his stage routines at 280lbs, as he does handstands, backflips etc, and kai is definitely heavier.

keep your opinions to yourself about people being oversized etc on a MUSCLE forum...idiot


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Yes.... Genetics.... :whistling:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I wish my mum could spot me.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

KRSOne said:


> congratulations on becoming one of the most ignorant members of uk muscle. Alexy has already won the Arnold Classic, at the age of 22/23? he is smashing his goals, and its obv what he wants. whats stopping him from saying you are a puny little [email protected] who needs to gain muscle because no one wants to be a skinny rat?
> 
> No cardio? you are obv stupid. look at his conditioning...to me that strikes me as someone who is dedicated to cardio and diet
> 
> ...


thanks mate do i win a prize ?

right ive changed my opinion i love him i love his body i love his work im a big fan

if he did say i needed to gain muscle coz im a puny skinny rat, i wouldnt mind, he is nobody to me, thats his opinion, he is entitled to that, just like im entitled to mine, i dont see why people cant understand this

yes he has no cardio look at him, i doubt he could swim 3 lengths of a pool front crawl im almost certain, his conditioning will be lots of LISS and he will have perfect diet and lost of steroids inbetween

yes slow and cant move about im not even getting into that one

yes boss ill keep my opinions to myself, thanks boss, 3 bags full boss


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

ive just noticed you said that a 300lb bodybuilder does backflips on stage

this is have to see

no way in this world do i believe that for a second

where is the proof ?


----------



## Philly_1 (Jun 22, 2011)

Massevil said:


> ive just noticed you said that a 300lb bodybuilder does backflips on stage
> 
> this is have to see
> 
> ...


You've obviously never seen Kai 'The Gut' Greene :lol:


----------



## Joe1961 (Jul 20, 2010)

Massevil said:


> this is my opinion you fools
> 
> he looks stupid
> 
> ...


I think your anology is a bit flawed lol I know quite a few big blokes who can fight, I know a few who cant but the same can be said about the little sized and medium sized chaps. Your steriotyping people from a subjective way which is going to be pretty biased, as its expressed from personal feelings rather than persnal experiences. Maybe if you saw what an exoerienced person in life has saw you may not feel the way you feel.

As for what is the point in being big? again that is an individual preference and what someone chooses to do has nothing to do with anyone else except the individual, unless it infringes directly in some wrong way on another.



Massevil said:


> yeh i know what you mean i duno why i said that
> 
> its just the thing that if you are going to be that big i think you should be able to fight aswel
> 
> must just be me.,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


I think you should take a look at this clip men who are hardly small all can fight


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

I'm confused? If this young (huge!!!) lad training to be a fighter or did we just get onto the topic of fighting for absolutely no reason whatsoever?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

GeordieSteve said:


> I'm confused? If this young (huge!!!) lad training to be a fighter or did we just get onto the topic of fighting for absolutely no reason whatsoever?


Thread too long? haha


----------



## GeordieSteve (May 23, 2010)

Witch-King said:


> Thread too long? haha


No I know exactly how we got onto it... I was just looking for an excuse to say "how very sad"


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

cultivator said:


> hes not natty, he was found out ayear or 2 ago


I was going to say something along the lines of, "he's not natural in a million years".


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Whats all this about fighting?

I couldn't give a 5hit about how 'ard I am.

I go to the gym so I can get more fanny.

Fighting is gay as fk anyway. Seriously. Have you ever seen two ****ed up blokes fighting and stood back and thought "you know what, that's lush. I wanna be just like them."

No thought not.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

And he's about as natural as a silicone tit.

Good genetics undoubtedly.

But also lots of lovely gear. From an early age too by the looks of it.

Of course nobody knows for sure so we can go round in circles all night but that's what I think anyway.


----------



## phoenix1980 (Apr 27, 2011)

Massevil said:


> ive just noticed you said that a 300lb bodybuilder does backflips on stage
> 
> this is have to see
> 
> ...


Brock Lesnar despite his reputation is a good example of genetics, and being fast for a big guy.


----------



## JS95 (Aug 29, 2010)

Massevil said:


> im saying fighting is one of the only real worthwhile sports
> 
> bodybuilding is not


 :ban: , but in all seriousness and apart from that the arguments on this thread, this is why I hate my genetics, whatta beast!


----------



## adsdj (Mar 13, 2010)

Beyond any genetic benefit he may have, he's also worked his **** off to get to look like that, even if he's had some "help" and if that's how he wants to look then good for him.


----------



## curiousone (May 11, 2011)

hes Russian, his parents probably put him on cycles when he was young, screwed up his growth, hes no more than 5' tall. but amazing physique nonetheless.


----------



## BLUTOS (Mar 5, 2005)

Maybe the odd drop of Synthol? not a lot but the odd drop?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

I'm struggling to believe this is actually happening.

I mean, its so ridiculous.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

what i would do to have a size and shape like that means im starting a new programme tomorrow, train hard as ever!


----------



## BoxerJay (Jan 11, 2011)

What a monster, not a stretch mark in site though, F*cker.


----------



## Iluv2b_Free (Jun 18, 2011)

Kids definitely got a future going for himself as a BB - great genetics


----------



## Cluk89 (Aug 26, 2009)

Massevil said:


> if you are that size you should be functional with it
> 
> he is just oversized and looks stupid
> 
> ...


hahha i wonder what you look like, keyboard warrior!


----------



## vern172 (Oct 5, 2010)

is this mma.com or uk-muscle.co.uk ? Hmm what a tard this guy is


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Whats the geezas name


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> Whats the geezas name


 Aleksei Lesukov, 18 apparently, too!


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)




----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

he looks fcukin impressive

nothing wrong with that at all imo. if i looked like hime i wouldnt grumble


----------



## Lycan Prince (Jul 4, 2011)

Massevil said:


> if you are that size you should be functional with it
> 
> he is just oversized and looks stupid
> 
> ...


He isnt the vast majority thats why people are on here talking about him, he is elite. He clearly doesnt give a **** if people find it attractive and if thats what you think bodybuilding is about then you're ignorant as f*ck. As for the fact that you jump straight to fighting, most adults dont think like that. Who the f*ck cares if he can fight? He isn't a fighter. The fact that you have a crazy amount of neg reps and that you think fighting is important says to me that you are a jumped up little c*nt with a massive chip on his shoulder who cant fight, cant lift and will never look how he really wants coz you dont have what it takes. Most girls arent gonna find skinny butt ugly tw*ts like you attractive either mate.


----------



## cuggster (Aug 3, 2011)

wholemeal breda said:


> he looks fcukin impressive
> 
> nothing wrong with that at all imo. if i looked like hime i wouldnt grumble


 same here mate, even if I wasn't that manouverable, end of the day, he's getting payed a sh!te load of cash for it aswel!


----------



## -AC- (Jul 9, 2011)

Massevil said:


> if you are that size you should be functional with it
> 
> he is just oversized and looks stupid
> 
> ...


he probably thinks you look pathetic and weedy. who cares what you think of him. you must be a complete moron to not realise that a persons aesthetics is purely down to individual perception and is entirely subjective. just because you think it doesnt look good doesnt mean its true. and who cares if he can or cant fight. my nan cant fight for **** but i wouldnt call her a pussy.

you're a massive tool dude. go find a different forum if you have opinions like this that you feel need to be shared.


----------



## nottinghamchap (Jul 22, 2011)

Massevil said:


> ignorance


Isn't it ignorance that you are saying there's no point in body building?

Different people like different things, it doesn't me we should belittle or knock what other people like.

I'm sure if The Ultimate Warrior caught on to what you were saying, he'd be asking "if we can get a mod to ban this guy".

I'd simply request a mod makes a dislike button please :whistling:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

nottinghamchap said:


> Isn't it ignorance that you are saying there's no point in body building?
> 
> Different people like different things, it doesn't me we should belittle or knock what other people like.
> 
> ...


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Absolute beast. Very very impressive phsicke.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

DEAR MODERATORS....

COULD YOU PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD?

It has become, as you can see a bit repetitive and boring as we all know now where most members stand regarding bodybuilding physiques and their opinion of Massevil etc...

THANKS....

Yours

Readyandwaiting


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> DEAR MODERATORS....
> 
> COULD YOU PLEASE CLOSE THIS THREAD?
> 
> ...


Dear Readyandwaiting,

I am awaiting MOD status, but I would delete this thread if I was able.

Yours sincerly,

WARRIOR!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Massevil said:


> absolutely disgusting
> 
> talk about over doing it
> 
> ...


Jelousy is an awafull thing, maybe you should try picking up a weight and putting in the effort he does. You dont like him coz your jelous, everyone else here thinks he looks amazing coz he does and fair play to the lad.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

you simple minded retard

i cannot believe the sheer thickness of people on here

talk about fitting into the sterotype of thick meatheads

you assume because i think he looks repulsive i must be jelous of him. wow

and to back this up you say "everyone else likes him"

oh right ? so that means i have to aswel ?

you stupid little sheep stop talking to me


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

why would i personally fight him ?

i have no problem with him

where have i said i want to fight this guy


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

Massevil said:


> you simple minded retard
> 
> i cannot believe the sheer thickness of people on here
> 
> ...


Tekes a big man to mouth people from the safety of behind the computer screen.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

holy ****tttttttttttttttttt

YOU ARE THICK !

if i was saying bad things about him and he was on here, i would of put it nicely and said i dislike his body

the guy is not on here is here u fool, so im not getting mouthy with him am i ?

im sure if i told him i thought his body was horrible he wouldnt care, why would he ?

unless he is also as thick as you and doesnt realise different people have different opinions and not everyone likes the same thing


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Massevil said:


> you simple minded retard
> 
> i cannot believe the sheer thickness of people on here
> 
> ...


Can I ask mate, I mean this seriously. Do you leave blood stains on the mattress in the morning, because if not, its due.


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Massevil said:


> holy ****tttttttttttttttttt
> 
> YOU ARE THICK !
> 
> ...


Make the next few posts count, Because you will be banned very very shortly.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

on what planet is that funny ?

its just very annoying how people dont understand difference of opinion

and then i have to explain it again and again and again to each new retard who doesnt understand it


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior (Dec 20, 2010)

Massevil said:


> on what planet is that funny ?
> 
> its just very annoying how people dont understand difference of opinion
> 
> and then i have to explain it again and again and again to each new retard who doesnt understand it


Come on you can do better than that.

Give us some good comments before you go.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

banning me because i dislike what the majority like

in general chat

disliking someone who isnt even on this forum and couldnt care less about it

how very pathetic


----------



## Breda (May 2, 2011)

Massevil:2421103 said:


> on what planet is that funny ?
> 
> its just very annoying how people dont understand difference of opinion
> 
> and then i have to explain it again and again and again to each new retard who doesnt understand it


Bruv you need to understand your posting on a muscle forum to dudes and ladies that appreciate muscle, some feel the more the better and I am 1 of those people.

You are entitled to your opinion but your fighting a losing battle mate and I think you should concentrate on getting rid of those red bars

Not havin a go at u man but just do yourself a favour and Llow it


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

yeh i see what your saying

and i stopped posting in here for abit to see if it would die off

but no, people kept coming back again and again and posting dumb stuff and trying to slate me

now you see, you like more muscle, i dont

thats fine, we have no problem, we both can understand different people like different things

other people on this forum arent so bright though and just because im on a muscle website that must mean i have to love oversized and over done muscles

its ridiculous


----------



## live2liftt (Aug 2, 2011)

Another off topic hate filled ruined thread..... Aleksey has great genetics and will go far but in my opinion not mr olympia as he's only about 5.4ft but who knows I wish him the best of luck and hope to follow in his footsteps muscle building wise so to speak.


----------



## Mighty Sparrow (Apr 10, 2011)

Massevil said:


> banning me because i dislike what the majority like
> 
> in general chat
> 
> ...


You know the idea is to build up a GREEN bar with creative writing, good advice, helpful tips, even a bit of comedy etc etc.....

Otherwise there is no point in you being on this forum.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

hate filled hahahahaa

i dont hate the guy, he could be the nicest guy in the world, we might be best mates if we met

i just dont like his body ?

and you just explained why, hes 5 foot 4 i did not know that

5 foot 4 is why it looks so stupid, it explains it all, imagine seeing him in person 5 foot 4 is TINY and he looks about 18 stone of muscle

imo that is completely ridiculous


----------



## NovemberDelta (Apr 17, 2011)

Massevil said:


> banning me because i dislike what the majority like
> 
> in general chat
> 
> ...


\\\

Mate it isn't that, you have just been so rude and confrontational to everyone. People disagree over aesthetics all the time but you have just been insulting people right left and centre.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

i was green before this topic

i was negged by the bodybuilding nazis who cant see outside the box and realise not everyone likes over done muscles


----------



## Mars (Aug 25, 2007)

Massevil said:


> banning me because i dislike what the majority like
> 
> in general chat
> 
> ...


What is pathetic is your incessant ability to continually insult other members of the forum, thats why you are being banned, 7 days, come back when you have calmed down.


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

niall01 said:


> \\\
> 
> Mate it isn't that, you have just been so rude and confrontational to everyone. People disagree over aesthetics all the time but you have just been insulting people right left and centre.


if you actually go back and look

you will see i never insulted anyone BEFORE they insulted me


----------



## Massevil (Jun 18, 2011)

fair enough

im banned now

but watch i bet people still come in and try and have a dig


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

ye i feel for massevil i was in a similar position a few years ago.

My thoughts go out to his family


----------



## pez1206 (Feb 20, 2009)

Witch-King said:


> WTF are you on about? You do know where you are posting, don't you????? This is UKM not Dyson hoovers ffs


HAHAHAAHA Mate that proper made me chuckle :thumb:


----------



## immy (Apr 18, 2010)

Massevil said:


> this is my opinion you fools
> 
> he looks stupid
> 
> ...


You seem very very dumb to me and uneducated by the things you say i agree that his muscles are a little ott but it's career choice his body he can do what he likes if you want to be like one of these 10 stone skinny chavs who go out looking for a fight in a club let me welcome you to the real world REAL BAD GUY's don't fight they will just shoot you big or small or they will step back and talk out their differences.

In your other post you talk about him being big and unable to do cardio watch this video its Kevin Levrone he weighs around 19 stone in this video he's racing dwayne chambers who at the time was one of the fastest blokes on the planet.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

Massevil said:


> if you are that size you should be functional with it
> 
> he is just oversized and looks stupid
> 
> ...


Don't be so jealous


----------



## vduboli (Apr 1, 2011)

Massevil said:


> if you are that size you should be functional with it
> 
> he is just oversized and looks stupid
> 
> ...


Haha why areyou a member on here??

And what the **** have you been posting about?


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

look at his nipples. wrwwrhwrrrrr


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

I think at 1:13 Phil Heath is probably thinking.

HOLY. FCUKING. ****.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

That's a lot of gear right there.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

Massevil said:


> this is my opinion you fools
> 
> he looks stupid
> 
> ...


you idiot,but if need be he could just grab someone and wrestle them no problem,wat an idiot u r


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

Oh really ? Dude what butthole your acting like a child, incase you have not noticed you are in a muscle forum know what that means? That means he is awesome and your cleary not, so shut ya yap and go wine about your life on FB cause clearly your jealous.



Massevil said:


> this is my opinion you fools
> 
> he looks stupid
> 
> ...


----------



## mikep81 (Oct 8, 2010)

shotgun said:


> you idiot,but if need be he could just grab someone and wrestle them no problem,wat an idiot u r





infernal0988 said:


> Oh really ? Dude what butthole your acting like a child, incase you have not noticed you are in a muscle forum know what that means? That means he is awesome and your cleary not, so shut ya yap and go wine about your life on FB cause clearly your jealous.


Guy's, Massevil is banned and has been for some time now!!


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

ah failed to notice mikep81


----------



## FLEX-ERAZ (Jan 14, 2011)

Aye i was getting right into that,then i twigged he's banned...been giving out the likes and reps getting all worked up...al just have to go for a w*nk instead.


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

LOL


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

shotgun said:


> you idiot,but if need be he could just grab someone and wrestle them no problem,wat an idiot u r





infernal0988 said:


> Oh really ? Dude what butthole your acting like a child, incase you have not noticed you are in a muscle forum know what that means? That means he is awesome and your cleary not, so shut ya yap and go wine about your life on FB cause clearly your jealous.


fail


----------



## Sureno (Feb 8, 2011)

Awesome, no amount of gear will get you to this stage if you haven't got it in your genes


----------



## RowRow (Nov 17, 2011)

He has freaky genetics. But I'm not sure if he'll progress much. He hasn't lately. He doesn't seem to have corrected his imbalances either from comp to comp.


----------



## Queenie (May 30, 2013)

Massevil said:


> absolutely disgusting
> 
> talk about over doing it
> 
> ...


just to clarify... 'i would'  x x


----------



## BROKEN777 (Aug 3, 2011)

massevil dont no nothing really lol.. try looking at a guy called michael jay white.. hes a huge dude and world champ martial artist so thats all bollox about being huge ur slow.. do your homework tit..

chris.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

BROKEN777 said:


> massevil dont no nothing really lol.. try looking at a guy called michael jay white.. hes a huge dude and world champ martial artist so thats all bollox about being huge ur slow.. do your homework tit..
> 
> chris.


internet lesson #495. massevil is whats known as a troll. they say stuff to get people biting and kick off a reaction. he doesnt really think that.


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BROKEN777 said:


> massevil dont no nothing really lol.. try looking at a guy called michael jay white.. hes a huge dude and world champ martial artist so thats all bollox about being huge ur slow.. do your homework tit..
> 
> chris.


Mate Massevil was banned a long time ago, l doubt he will ever come back either TBH.


----------



## BROKEN777 (Aug 3, 2011)

oh i dunno =D! lol just winds me up people not noing what there on about yes michael jay white isnt as huge lol but hes pretty big in my opinion =D


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

BROKEN777 said:


> oh i dunno =D! lol just winds me up people not noing what there on about yes michael jay white isnt as huge lol but hes pretty big in my opinion =D


That has got to be the worst fight seen l have ever watched !


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

This kids head doesn't look right on his shoulders. At first I thought it was some kind of image editing as he looks way too young in the face to be that big.

OK I'm a bit jealous, for a start I wish my biceps were that big but this guy looks like a kids head on hulks shoulders!


----------



## BROKEN777 (Aug 3, 2011)

Milky said:


> That has got to be the worst fight seen l have ever watched !


wasnt for the fighting lol was his body type lol

chris.


----------



## dr gonzo (Oct 8, 2011)

how does any1 know hes not juicing?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

I used to know someone with genetics like that, He was part italian i think and grew like crazy in a year. Saw him 2 years later he was massive and cut, and I mean massive.

Was doing Bench with 180kg no spotter, like it was p1ss. Was talking to him about a year ago, and I asked if he ever competed. He said he didn't mant to take it any further as he didn't want to start taking anabolics. He was deeply religeous, and it seemed to really conflict with his conscience. He was only about 5 foot 6 but build like Lee Priest and natty.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

hendrix said:


> I used to know someone with genetics like that, He was part italian i think and grew like crazy in a year. Saw him 2 years later he was massive and cut, and I mean massive.
> 
> Was doing Bench with 180kg no spotter, like it was p1ss. Was talking to him about a year ago, and I asked if he ever competed. He said he didn't mant to take it any further as he didn't want to start taking anabolics. He was deeply religeous, and it seemed to really conflict with his conscience. He was only about 5 foot 6 but build like Lee Priest and natty.


sounds like he was a very convincing liar too


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Anyone that thinks this guy is natty is living in cloud cookoo land.


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Can't be ar5ed to read 15 pages of arguments so this may be a repost http://mdtv.musculardevelopment.com/contests/11-arnold-amateur/3790-23-year-old-russian-sensation-alexey-lesukov-posing-at-the-arnold-amateur.html This is him at the Arnold Amateur this year. In which he came first place. Beast. I thought he'd look better on stage though for some reason?


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

Definitely better on stage.. Check the growth gut!!


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Definitely better on stage.. Check the growth gut!!


I thought he be more vascular? Def a bit of gut going on!


----------



## shinobi_85 (Feb 20, 2011)

im pretty sure jay cutler wasnt far off this at 23 and levrone aswell...maybe im wrong...still frigging impressive.


----------



## Guest (Dec 18, 2011)

dr gonzo said:


> how does any1 know hes not juicing?


didn't want to read 15 pages of agg so just read the last couple, i know a couple more videos of other people have been posted, are you talking about the guy in the original video?


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> sounds like he was a very convincing liar too


No mate, He was a devout orthodox catholic. Everything he was telling me was the truth, I doubt he even told lies, without an iminent bolt of godly wrath. Just very gifted.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

hendrix said:


> *No mate, He was a devout orthodox catholic*. Everything he was telling me was the truth, I doubt he even told lies, without an iminent bolt of godly wrath. Just very gifted.


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

Ash, I can't see a post of yours without watching your avi's ear get poked about three times:lol:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

Al n said:


> Ash, I can't see a post of yours without watching your avi's ear get poked about three times:lol:


It is a distraction!


----------



## synthasize (Aug 15, 2009)

Al n said:


> Ash, I can't see a post of yours without watching your avi's ear get poked about three times:lol:


sicko


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

hendrix said:


> No mate, He was a devout orthodox catholic. Everything he was telling me was the truth, I doubt he even told lies, without an iminent bolt of godly wrath. Just very gifted.


I have met loads of people like this, fcuking huge and refuse to let on that they take gear. Complete load of sh1t mind.


----------



## Al n (Mar 31, 2011)

It does cross my mind when with the missus. Do you think she'd smile too?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Definitely better on stage.. Check the growth gut!!


oh dear god not this old chestnut,mate its a myth,there is no proven medical link between gh and the 'gh gut',also its not something that would be reversible if there was such a thing due to the different type of muscle it affects (white muscle of the intestine).

It food gut,plain and simple,you try getting down to single figure bodyfat and then jam 3-4kg of CLEAN carbs into your body via food over 48-72 hours and let me know how your gut look sat the end of each day lol

When i started carbing up for brits last year i had a 30" waist in the morn and over 36" by bedtime,belly looked like a turtle shell.

cant believe in this day and age folk still yatter on about it instead of using common sense.

Also if such a thing existed,how come all the legends of the sport (yates etc) dont have any sign of it at all now? because its a myth thats why lol



hendrix said:


> No mate, He was a devout orthodox catholic. Everything he was telling me was the truth, I doubt he even told lies, without an iminent bolt of godly wrath. Just very gifted.


oh my,and everyone knows they NEVER lie now do they lmfao

it actually shocks me that folk are acting surprised about the alex,he been around for a while now,there are umpteen threads on here about him,and if you think he doesnt use gear then people you are nieve,on the other side of the coin if you think he only looks like he does due to shedloads of gear,your just as nieve,guy is a genetic freak of nature no question,will he ever be a mr olympia?unlikely.


----------



## Ackee&amp;Saltfish (Mar 18, 2011)

Massevil said:


> absolutely disgusting
> 
> talk about over doing it
> 
> ...


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

weeman said:


> oh dear god not this old chestnut,mate its a myth,there is no proven medical link between gh and the 'gh gut',also its not something that would be reversible if there was such a thing due to the different type of muscle it affects (white muscle of the intestine).
> 
> It food gut,plain and simple,you try getting down to single figure bodyfat and then jam 3-4kg of CLEAN carbs into your body via food over 48-72 hours and let me know how your gut look sat the end of each day lol
> 
> ...


Possible theories of the "GUT"

1- visceral fat deposits around organs from high dose exogenous insulin use.

2- Intestinal growth as a compensatory response to the caloric/food intake bodybuilders commonly eat. A normal intestinal tract is not meant to handle 8K worth of calories day in and day out.

3- Undigested meat which builds up in the intestines causing a bloated or distended look. Humans often die with 5-7 pounds of undigested meat in their intestines, it takes a long time to build up but this is the average person following an average diet. Now consider the amount of animal meat eaten by bodybuilders year round and this could accelerate and/or amplify the process.

3- High development of abdominal muscles, today's pro's are heavier than ever. I've seen it claimed by exercise physiologists that it is physically impossible to have another 40-60 pounds of LBM on the average pro without an increase in waist circumference. If it were possible then you would have guys with upper bodies so big they literally wouldn't be able to walk because their core would be to small/weak to support them.

5- *Theory* Growth of intestines through IGF stimulation mediated by growth hormone usage. It has been speculated that "GH gut" occurs because of the high concentration of IGF-1 receptors in the intestines. So high circulating levels of IGF from HGH use would lead to intestinal growth. This is a theory which has not been supported by the current clinical studies. Reason being normal individuals posses defense mechanisms (as mentioned before) to high levels of IGF which are involved in the process of how the body regulates it's hormone balance.



> oh my,and everyone knows they NEVER lie now do they lmfao
> 
> it actually shocks me that folk are acting surprised about the alex,he been around for a while now,there are umpteen threads on here about him,and if you think he doesnt use gear then people you are nieve,on the other side of the coin if you think he only looks like he does due to shedloads of gear,your just as nieve,guy is a genetic freak of nature no question,will he ever be a mr olympia?unlikely.


I have to disagree with you there. There is no scientific evidence to prove that any one person is genetically gifted. Granted we are all different in body types but Phenotype Vs Genotype, is pretty much the same for every person given some variations, but most of what is achievable is all controllable. Top level bodybuilders look the way they do, not because of this genetic gift myth, but because they are willing to go further than anyone else. In that respect they are gifted and they are the elite.


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

I would have a gut if I was a pro.

I have that type of stomach now.

When I used to train flat out before naturally especially when I was bloated even with abs that protruding 'gut' was there unless I held and tensed the abs but it was a hard to breathe whilst doing.

yea, the mob made me do it, sell drugs bust guns, the mob made me do it


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

LunaticSamurai said:


> I have met loads of people like this, fcuking huge and refuse to let on that they take gear. Complete load of sh1t mind.


He if you new him, you would know what I mean. I can spot a bu11sh1ter easily enough. Some people do get huge without gear.


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Jack92 said:


> what a monster


Natty I bet??


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

LunaticSamurai said:


> Possible theories of the "GUT"
> 
> 1- visceral fat deposits around organs from high dose exogenous insulin use.
> 
> ...


cool so at least yo uagree with me on at least 4 out of the 5 points above that gh gut is total bs 

as for the second part,crock of sh1t mate,there are plenty of people who have come and gone that have been willing to get the pro look and done all that was imagined (take it from me,i have been around the sport a loooong time) and whilst it is easy enough *for some* to get to pro size,not many will get that pro look.

this is where i mean that vast majority are nieve,if you really believe because some piece of paper hasnt proved it yet that it doesnt happen,then long may you be happy in that daydream,i in the meantime will live in the reality of drug abuse beyond your wildest dream,guys with dedication you could only be perplexed about,that no its not possible for everyone,it is certainly there for the genetically and work ethic predisposed few.

now if you think you can show me different,put your money where your mouth is,dont hit back with i dont choose to go down that road,its a weak comeback,i wanna see guys that really believe this finally prove it wrong 



hendrix said:


> He if you new him, you would know what I mean. I can spot a bu11sh1ter easily enough. Some people do get huge without gear.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

weeman said:


> cool so at least yo uagree with me on at least 4 out of the 5 points above that gh gut is total bs
> 
> as for the second part,crock of sh1t mate,there are plenty of people who have come and gone that have been willing to get the pro look and done all that was imagined (take it from me,i have been around the sport a loooong time) and whilst it is easy enough *for some* to get to pro size,not many will get that pro look.
> 
> ...


It's nothing to do with drugs you ass hole it's all genetics! Dnt you read flex you cvnt!?

How old are you bri?

Jus cause you said been in the sport for a long time....


----------



## mikemull (Oct 23, 2011)

cult said:


> hes not natty, he was found out ayear or 2 ago


Who cares?


----------



## weeman (Sep 6, 2007)

big_jim_87 said:


> It's nothing to do with drugs you ass hole it's all genetics! Dnt you read flex you cvnt!?
> 
> How old are you bri?
> 
> Jus cause you said been in the sport for a long time....


lol i was gnr say take a guess but i wont in case you think am older than i am pmsl (incidentally when asking most folk in the flesh most have me pegged at 27-29,who says bbing and drug abuse doesnt work eh lol)

i am 36,will be 37 in march mate,been training and around athletes from every level since 15-16 years old,competed for the first time myself finally in 2006


----------



## LunaticSamurai (May 19, 2009)

weeman said:


> cool so at least yo uagree with me on at least 4 out of the 5 points above that gh gut is total bs
> 
> as for the second part,crock of sh1t mate,there are plenty of people who have come and gone that have been willing to get the pro look and done all that was imagined (take it from me,i have been around the sport a loooong time) and whilst it is easy enough *for some* to get to pro size,not many will get that pro look.
> 
> ...


Ok so its now turned into an argument? :lol: So far you haven't shown me any proof what-so-evers, and since your the one questioning me, how about you chuck up some research about genetics and bodybuilding?


----------



## Milky (Nov 30, 2008)

weeman said:


> lol i was gnr say take a guess but i wont in case you think am older than i am pmsl (incidentally when asking most folk in the flesh most have me pegged at 27-29,who says bbing and drug abuse doesnt work eh lol)
> 
> i am 36,will be 37 in march mate,been training and around athletes from every level since 15-16 years old,competed for the first time myself finally in 2006


Lies. lies from tiny eyes....

Your 46 you lying git !!


----------

